# Sponge pre filter



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm still in the process of buying supplies so I can setup my 55 gallon freshwater tank. I would like to buy a sponge pre filter for my Fluval 360. Should I buy the ATI Filter Max #3 or will the ATI Replacement Sponge #3 slip over the existing Fluval intake?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Honestly, I would do neither. Buy a big block of porous foam sponge like this one:
Fluval Canister Filter Foam Blocks for Models 104 - 404, from Hagen - Filter Media - Fish - PetSmart
And cut it to fit. It'll save you a TON of money, as it has for me for the last 5 years.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Good idea! Thank you very much!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sponges for the aquaclears work as well.They are more squarish when cut.
http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Clear-A6...d=1393440503&sr=8-2&keywords=aquaclear+sponge


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Sponges for the aquaclears work as well.They are more squarish when cut.
> http://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Clear-A6...d=1393440503&sr=8-2&keywords=aquaclear+sponge


Hagen suggested that I loosely stuff some filter floss in the intake strainer in my 206 since they don't have any prefilters for the 104 to 406 filter system line.


----------



## GTA Fish Tank (Feb 25, 2014)

Gizmo said:


> Honestly, I would do neither. Buy a big block of porous foam sponge like this one:
> Fluval Canister Filter Foam Blocks for Models 104 - 404, from Hagen - Filter Media - Fish - PetSmart
> And cut it to fit. It'll save you a TON of money, as it has for me for the last 5 years.


how do you make the hole to get the filter intake pipe in?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

GTA Fish Tank said:


> how do you make the hole to get the filter intake pipe in?


I just use scissors.Ijust open them a little and bite right into the sponge.Once you have any hole the pipe will go in.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I use a kitchen knife.

I've also seen some on here (jrman83) use kitchen sponges, and I imagine you can use batting from the craft store if you're careful and wash it thoroughly first. My preference is to use something suited to an aquarium, though.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks Avraptorhal for the idea on putting loosely stuff some filter floss in the intake strainer I was trying on how I would do my eheim strainer.i will try it and see and let you know.


----------

